# Orange 2x12 Thoughts? (Jim Root Sig)...never mind, but now maybe a trade?



## Les (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey Guys, thought I'd start a new thread on this one. Like the title says, I would like to hear your thoughts on the JR Orange 2x12. I'm sure a lot of you have read my "muddyness" thread, and we have all pretty much decided that the cab that I'm using is a big part of the problem. 

I'll preface this by saying I could give a shit about Jim Root or Slipknot, although props to them for selling a helluva lot of records. However, the JR Cab looks very sweet, apart from the signature on the grill cloth.

My local GC has a Jim Root Cab used for ~400 bucks. I know the speakers are not awesome, but for the money i can have an ALL BLACK Orange closed back cab, and soon enough load it up with a V30/C90 combo. I'm just throwing ideas around in my head on how to solve this cab issue, and thought this might be a decent solution. 

Also, have you guys had any personal xp with the Jim Root branded speakers? I'm assuming they must be better than the JSX sig's, to get me by until i replace the speakers. The problem I'm having is that i cant find any clips of the cab being played on anything other than the Signature JR Terror. 

The specs from the regular PPC to the JR PPC cab seem to be very much the same apart from the speakers.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Mar 28, 2014)

I had the Jim Root terror amp with the regular PPC cab.The JR cab is smaller than the PPC212 is made in China and has Orange's own speakers.


----------



## Les (Mar 28, 2014)

wheelsdeal said:


> I had the Jim Root terror amp with the regular PPC cab.The JR cab is smaller than the PPC212 is made in China and has Orange's own speakers.



I didn't know it was smaller. It appears it is. I am aware of the difference in speakers. Maybe its worth it to just find the real deal PC212 in the long run.

PC212: 30x21x15
J.R. PC212: 25.20.11.8


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Mar 28, 2014)

For that kind of money I'd rather have the real deal PPC212 or a Mesa Recto 212, though I do love the look of a black Orange cab. I had the PPC212E with the stock Eminence speakers, which are supposed to similar to the Governors I believe, and it was a fantastic sounding cab.


----------



## silent suicide (Mar 28, 2014)

save up for the closed back 212, you won't regret it.
They have it in black too if that is what you are worried about.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 28, 2014)

Tons of options for looks as well as about any speakers or mix of speakers.
Great quality and good prices. (212's contemporary on sale w/v30's for $360+$50 shipped!)
http://www.avatarspeakers.com/


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 28, 2014)

Go for the regular PPC212 or a Mesa Recto 2x12. 

I used to have a PPC412 and currently own a Mesa Traditional 4x12 and Recto 2x12 and can say that the Mesa cabs have better definition and sound thicker in the mids, but the Orange is super focused and directional while the Mesa fills a room better.


----------



## Les (Mar 28, 2014)

Working on a craigslist trade deal guys... Custom Mesa Lonestar 2x12, with one V30 and one Black Shadow. It is an open back, but its in great condition and im trading it for a guitar i dont even play anymore. It seems a fair deal.


----------

